# turbo question



## Petrohimself (Aug 2, 2004)

sorry i didnt use the search for this one, but if i bought a NA 300zx, do they make single turbo kits for them that i could put in? im new to the nissan world but i want a z and im looking to buy one, i cant afford a TT but i still want one.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

what year


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

from what it sounds like you have a 90 - 96?


----------



## Petrohimself (Aug 2, 2004)

i dont have anything, im quote, "looking to buy" one, 90-96, a nonturbo 300z, do they make superchargers or turbos aftermarket?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

try looking for the engine out of a turbo model and swap all the turbo parts out


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]try looking for the engine out of a turbo model and swap all the turbo parts out[/QUOTE]
And the ECU and the wiring and the intercoolers and the exhaust and all the associated oil and coolant plumbing..........
It's easier to just buy the turbo car in the first place.


----------



## Petrohimself (Aug 2, 2004)

what i mean is, just like if i were to buy a jetta or something and then buy a turbo kit and drill the wholes, like a turbonetics t3/t04e turbo and put it in, do they make turbonetics aftermarket turbos that i could drill the wholes and all that into a 90-96 300zx nonturbo.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

jimwolftechnologies.com has bolt up turbo kits for the TT cars but I'm not sure about kits for the NA....

Your getting in to way too much money for this project doing this. You ought to just buy a turbo motor and stick it in there. Or swap parts.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You Could Also Try Looking In The Z32 Part Of The Forum Sorry- Im Post Whoring Today So......gfys--lol


----------

